# Anyone know of good livery yards near glasgow?



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking for a yard to move my horse to as unhappy on the yard that i am on. Has to be as close to moodiesburn (north lanarkshire) as possible with a school and stables and turn out. I dont personally think this is asking too much, however, i seem to be finding it very difficult to locate such yards! lol any help much appreciated! thanks x


----------

